# Ccnewton's Centipede lawn in Upstate SC.



## Ccnewton (Apr 29, 2020)

Started 3 years ago with knowing absolutely nothing about lawn care other than mowing my dads grass as a chore. Bought this house with centipede in very poor shape. Tried some "weed and feed" and it made things worse.

Last year on the advice of @Brodgers88 snd several others, I put on a pre emergent program and feeding micros based off a soil test.

Started the season with a dethatch and scalp @ 1". We are surrounded by pine trees so we always have a lot of yard debris by the start of the season.







Had an unexpected septic issue that required digging the yard up in April.



Sitting at this point in late June







We are installing a pool in the backyard and will be going with TiffTuf Bermuda around the landscape. Will include that in this journal once that gets going


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Ccnewton Looking good!


----------



## Ccnewton (Apr 29, 2020)

Got in a quick mow on the front yard. Seeing more bare and thin spots fill in as the days are getting 90+ degrees


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

@Ccnewton You got it looking real good!


----------



## Ccnewton (Apr 29, 2020)

Quick update. Applied 1oz bifen it/1k over the weekend. Got in a quick mow today. Starting to see the side yard fill in a little more. This has always been the more neglected side of the lawn, but coming around nicely.


----------

